# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm Visa Việt Nam: Trường hợp bị mất, gia hạn, sửa đổi, bổ sung hộ chiếu

## leminhminh6869

Làm Visa Việt Nam: Trường hợp bị mất, gia hạn, sửa đổi, bổ sung hộ chiếu
Lam visa Viet Nam | dich vu lam visa Viet Nam | lam visa Viet Nam nhanh | lam visa Viet Nam re | cac loai visa Viet Nam | Vietnam visa | visa cac nuoc
Liên hệ làm visa : 0422400222 - 0422400333 - 0945.836.836

Mất hộ chiếu:
Có đơn cớ mất (được cơ quan Công An chứng nhận) để Sở Ngoại vụ thông báo cho các cơ quan chức năng, sau thời hạn 15 ngày mới cấp lại hộ chiếu mới.
Cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin của cuốn hộ chiếu bị mất (họ tên, ngày tháng năm sinh, số hộ chiếu, ngày cấp)
Làm thủ tục cấp hộ chiếu mới
Nộp tiền phạt bằng gấp đôi lệ phí cấp hộ chiếu.  
Gia hạn hộ chiếu:
Trường hợp cần gia hạn hộ chiếu, nộp hồ sơ gồm:
Quyết định cử đi công tác nước ngoài của cơ quan chủ quản (bản chính, chữ ký mực)
Thư mời của phía nước ngoài (bản photocopy)
01 bản chính tờ khai gia hạn hộ chiếu (tờ khai phải được in hai mặt trên một tờ A4, hoặc phải đóng dấu giáp lai 2 trang tờ khai khi in một mặt)
Hộ chiếu đã /sắp hết hạn sử dụng
Giấy giới thiệu của cơ quan nơi công tác (đối với người đến làm thủ tục gia hạn)
 Phiếu đề nghị: khai tại chỗ đối với người đến làm thủ tục gia hạn 
Sửa đổi, bổ sung hộ chiếu:

Trường hợp hộ chiếu phải bổ sung hoặc sửa đổi những chi tiết quan trọng, cần nộp hồ sơ gồm:
Quyết định cử đi nước ngoài (bản chính, chữ ký mực)
01 bản chính tờ khai sửa đổi, bổ sung hộ chiếu
Hộ chiếu còn giá trị sử dụng
Giấy tờ chứng minh lý do yêu cầu sửa đổi, bổ sung hộ chiếu.

Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------


## leminhminh6869

Làm Visa Việt Nam: Gia hạn - Cấp mới Visa ở Việt Nam
Làm Visa Việt Nam: Gia hạn - Cấp mới Visa ở Việt Nam
Lam visa Viet Nam | dich vu lam visa Vietnam | Vietnam visa | lam nhanh visa Viet Nam | cac loai visa Viet Nam | thu tuc xin visa Viet Nam | visa Viet Nam nhanh re | visa cua khau Viet Nam | visa tham than o Viet Nam | visa du lich Viet Nam | visa cong tac Viet Nam
Liên hệ làm visa Việt Nam : 0422400222 - 0422400333 - 0945.836.836
Làm visa Việt Nam - Nếu bạn đang ở Việt Nam và muốn thay đổi loại visa hoặc gia hạn visa với thời gian ở bằng hoặc lâu hơn visa cũ mà bạn đang có, hãy đến với dịch vụ visa chuyên nghiệp của chúng tôi.

Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ gia hạn visa và cấp mới visa với loại visa nhập cảnh một lần hoặc nhiều lần. Loại visa có thời hạn từ 1 tháng đến 1 năm.

Quý khách cần cung cấp cho chúng tôi những loại giấy tờ sau:
Hộ chiếu và ảnh (tuỳ theo từng loại quốc tịch)
Thông tin về địa chỉ nhà và nơi làm việc 
Lưu ý: Quý khách cần đưa hộ chiếu cho chúng tôi trước thời gian visa cũ của quý khách hết hạn 2 – 3 ngày.

Nếu visa cũ của Quý khách bị quá hạn thì chúng tôi vẫn có thể giúp Quý khách gia hạn tiếp và quý khách sẽ bị phạt 1 khoản tiền tuỳ thuộc vào thời gian quá hạn của quý khách.

Sau đó chúng tôi sẽ gửi hộ chiếu của Quý khách cho Cục Quản lí Xuất Nhập Cảnh để xin visa mới:
Quý khách sẽ nhận được visa mới sau 4 ngày đến 10 ngày làm việc (tuỳ từng trường hợp được ghi cụ thê trong bảng báo giá ). Trong những trường hợp cần lấy sớm hơn thời gian quy định, Chúng tôi cũng có thể giúp Quý khách xin sớm và quý khách sẽ phải trả một khoản phí( xem chi tiết bảng báo giá)
Những visa mới được cấp thông thường sẽ được cấp dưới dạng visa có kí hiệu là C1 (visa du lịch); B3 (visa thương mại). 
Thị thực có các ký hiệu sau đây:

A1: Cấp cho thành viên chính thức các đoàn khách mời của Trung ương Đảng, Quốc hội, Chủ tịch nước, Chính phủ và khách mời cấp tương đương của các vị có hàm Bộ trưởng, Thứ trưởng, Chủ tịch, Phó Chủ tịch uỷ ban nhân dân tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương và thân nhân, người giúp việc cùng đi.
A2: Cấp cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện nước ngoài và thân nhân, người giúp việc cùng đi.
A3: Cấp cho người vào làm việc với cơ quan đại diện nước ngoài hoặc vào thăm thành viên của cơ quan đại diện nước ngoài.
B1: Cấp cho người vào làm việc với Viện Kiểm sát nhân dân tối cao, Toà án nhân dân tối cao, các Bộ, cơ quan ngang Bộ, cơ quan thuộc Chính phủ, uỷ ban nhân dân tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương và cơ quan Trung ương của các tổ chức nhân dân, đoàn thể, quần chúng.
B2: Cấp cho người vào thực hiện dự án đầu tư đã được cơ quan Nhà nước có thẩm quyền của Việt Nam cấp giấy phép.
B3: Cấp cho người vào làm việc với các doanh nghiệp của Việt Nam.
B4: Cấp cho người vào làm việc tại văn phòng đại diện, chi nhánh của tổ chức kinh tế, văn hoá và tổ chức chuyên môn khác của nước ngoài; tổ chức phi chính phủ có trụ sở đặt tại Việt nam.
C1: Cấp cho người vào Việt Nam du lịch.
C2 : Cấp cho người vào Việt Nam với mục đích khác.
D : Cấp cho người vào Việt Nam không có cơ quan, tổ chức, cá nhân mời đón.

Thị thực ký hiệu D có giá trị 15 ngày; thị thực ký hiệu khác có giá trị từ 30 ngày trở lên.

Quý khách sẽ không phải trả bất kì khoản phí nào cho bất kì ai ngoại trừ phí dịch vụ của chúng tôi!
Sau khi nhận được kết quả chúng tôi sẽ gửi lại quý khách đến nơi mà quý khách yêu cầu.
Để có thông tin chi tiết chính xác về giá dịch vụ, vui lòng xem phần bảng giá hoặc Quý khách có thể điền tất cả những thông tin cần thiết theo form dưới đây và gửi cho chúng tôi
Liên hệ làm visa Việt Nam : 0422400222 - 0422400333 - 0945.836.836
Liên hệ làm visa Việt Nam : 0422400222 - 0422400333 - 0945.836.836
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------

